# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Howdy! Newbie Renovator.

## dtn72

Hi, 
I'm starting my first renovation project in Regional VIC.  It's a full strip out and refit. 
My specialty is demolition, I'll be using professionals for the refit. 
This site is great for a novice like me. 
Thanks

----------


## John2b

Welcome! All you need to do is reverse the demolition process, so you're halfway there!

----------

